
Natural user interface ideas with interactive paper prototypes (short video) - duck
http://www.istartedsomething.com/20100825/microsoft-explores-natural-user-interface-ideas-with-interactive-paper-prototypes/
======
timruffles
I never do enough of paper prototyping, and always regret it. This looks a
great technique for communicating a UI, especially a non-standard one, in
motion.

